# Sticky  Adding threads to the Bible



## sand flea

The goal here is to archive the best threads on P&S so they're easily found. 

Please PM me if you believe a thread belongs in the P&S Fishing Bible, along with a link to the thread. Once a thread lands here, it's closed to public comment.


----------

